# Whisker Snouted Sturgeon



## tonya0817 (Apr 20, 2010)

Interesting news article and video about the whisker snouted sturgeon, a fish that has outlived the dinosaur. The article is from Wisconsin, but it definitely affects the Great Lakes that so many of us fish on. Great example of preservation of an animal.

Hope you like and Enjoy!!

http://news.yahoo.com/s/ap/us_saving_sturgeon


----------



## tonya0817 (Apr 20, 2010)

Could you imagine one day when those things are abundant and you catch one. I bet they put up a hell of a fight!


----------

